

Complex, Multicellular Life from Over Two Billion Years Ago Discovered - machrider
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/06/100630171711.htm

======
geuis
Its such an amazing find. Rock from that time period in Earth's history is
rare enough, but to also find fossils in them is a lucky and/or fortunate
event.

When you look at it in the right context, 600 million years of complex life is
such a short period in the history of the Earth. If more ancient rocks and
fossils could be found, I really wonder what it would tell us about those
aeons and aeons of unknown time. What could have been happening here on Earth
that we simply have little or no record for?

